# Vaulted Ceiling - detector required?



## Darren Emery (Jul 15, 2011)

Back when I enforced the UBC (seems like ages ago now) there was a requirment for a higher placed smoke detector if the vertical offset between ceiling heights was greater than 24".  I cannot find any similiar language in the IRC, or in NFPA 72.

This seems like a key aspect to early detection and warning.  Am I missing a key code section?


----------



## cda (Jul 15, 2011)

If you are talking peaked ceiling check 17.7.3.3 nfpa 72 2010 edition

If you are talking about say moving from a corridor into a room and you have what I call a furr down over the door look for door release section. 17.7.5.6.5.1

Is one of these the question you are asking??

Sorry also check

29.8.3.2 and 29.8.3.1 and 29.5.1.3.2


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 15, 2011)

A quick easy reference would be to follow the approved manufacturers installation instructions;

"Install Smoke Alarms on sloped, peaked or cathedral ceilings at or within 3ft (0.9m) of the highest

point (measured horizontally). NFPA 72 states: “Smoke alarms in rooms with ceiling slopes greater

than 1 foot in 8 feet (.3m in 2.4 m) horizontally shall be located on the high side of the room.” NFPA

72 states: “A row of detectors shall be spaced and located within 3 ft (0.9m) of the peak of the ceiling

measured horizontally” (see diagram “C”)."

http://www.kidde.com/utcfs/ws-384/Assets/1275H_440381en.pdf


----------

